# Rope fish not eating yet



## tennis4you (Jul 27, 2007)

Not sure if I should be concerned yet or not. I got myself (finally) a rope fish yesterday and put him in my 125g tank (about 30 hours ago). He/she has not eaten yet, and I still have all 7 of my tetra (they are bigger tetra, but you never know. I have been trying to feed this bugger blood worms. I even just literally sprinkled a good few less than 1" from his head. He just turned his nose 30 seconds later and went elsewhere. He did that last night too. Am I insulting this guy with blood worms or something? I want to see him eat so I know he is happy. 

The fish store only had 1 rope fish yesterday, I stopped by 2 others stores today and they didn't have a companion either. Hopefully by Thursday he will have a tank mate.

I wasn't sure where to classify the Rope Fish in terms of species so I just chose the general forum. I hope that is OK. Please move if necessary.

Thanks!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi.

You mentioned you have only gotten it yesterday. Wait for a few more days before it can eat comfortably in your tank.


----------

